# For PETA



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are so interested in destroying things why not these:
Petspa.swf (humor, Pet spa, cat)


----------



## Gunny (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> If you are so interested in destroying things why not these:
> Petspa.swf (humor, Pet spa, cat)



PETA people are retards.  Seriously.  They need to be locked away somewhere.  If it weren't for the strong that built this society and they were all that was left of mankind, it would perish within a generation because they don't even have the common sense to eat.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

Gunny said:


> PETA people are retards.  Seriously.  They need to be locked away somewhere.  If it weren't for the strong that built this society and they were all that was left of mankind, it would perish within a generation because they don't even have the common sense to eat.


When we evolved into humans we were designed to eat meat, why do we have molers(prob spelt wrong) or tonsils. The orginal Native Americans in this country only attacked big game, of course they are exstint due in the large part because of this. I don't cavemen were having salads and tofu around the fire!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

I also gone to the Stampede in Omak a few times and every year they protest there! The native americans have been stampeding down that hill at least for a hundred years. And I have only seen two horses killed the four times I have been and they have races four days in a row and two on saturdays!


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> When we evolved into humans we were designed to eat meat, why do we have molers(prob spelt wrong) or tonsils. The orginal Native Americans in this country only attacked big game, of course they are exstint due in the large part because of this. I don't cavemen were having salads and tofu around the fire!



Native Americans hunted big game to the point of extinction ?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Native Americans hunted big game to the point of extinction ?


No the Native Americans we know today! There was a tribe in southwest United states that were around about 15,000 years ago they think. And a few other tribes along the rockey mountain corridor that no longer exsist.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Native Americans hunted big game to the point of extinction ?



No, early settlers hunted Native Americans to the point of extinction.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> No, early settlers hunted Native Americans to the point of extinction.



well---other than the "settlers" label that makes a bit more sense


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> No, early settlers hunted Native Americans to the point of extinction.


There were a group called Clovis people who hunted big game which is why you don't see byson or mammoths in America anymore. They were exstinct before settlers arrived! Fossils date some say 30,000 years ago!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> There were a group called Clovis people who hunted big game which is why you don't see byson or mammoths in America anymore. They were exstinct before settlers arrived! Fossils date some say 30,000 years ago!



Mammoths went extinct in many areas, they were not exclusive to this area, so blaming the Native Americans for that is just ... stupid. Also, Bison are not extinct.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> Mammoths went extinct in many areas, they were not exclusive to this area, so blaming the Native Americans for that is just ... stupid. Also, Bison are not extinct.


Large Byson and one of the reason mammoth are exstinct in America. Byson used to be much larger!
After the clovis people Native Americans weapons became much smaller due to the game they hunted!


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Large Byson and one of the reason mammoth are exstinct in America. Byson used to be much larger!
> After the clovis people Native Americans weapons became much smaller due to the game they hunted!



How about just linking me up ?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> How about just linking me up ?


Just goggle Clovis people I quess! This is from my history books and the notes I have been taking from Prof. . The Clovis people are the ones they believe were the ones who first came along the land bridge to the America's. They share the same blood types with Native American's today but became mostly exstinct. They don't even know what the language was they spoke!
I will try to find something for you!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Large Byson and one of the reason mammoth are exstinct in America. Byson used to be much larger!
> After the clovis people Native Americans weapons became much smaller due to the game they hunted!



Even I would have to see your sources. All accounts show that everything you are blaming them for is just plain old natural selection.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Just goggle Clovis people I quess! This is from my history books and the notes I have been taking from Prof. . The Clovis people are the ones they believe were the ones who first came along the land bridge to the America's. They share the same blood types with Native American's today but became mostly exstinct. They don't even know what the language was they spoke!
> I will try to find something for you!



I talked with the curator at the Blackwater Draw dig site just last year. He would be happy to tell you that you professor is only presenting you with ONE theory.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> How about just linking me up ?



Start here?


Extinct Animal


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> Even I would have to see your sources. All accounts show that everything you are blaming them for is just plain old natural selection.


I am not blaming them for anything! My book is called American Experience. I wouldn't be taking Native American and US history if I had a problem with Native Americans. I was just stating facts! They know there weapons were much larger then the Native Americans after them due the game they hunted! And one of the reason they are exsinct is due the game they hunted, and then the rest because of the whitemen coming to America and the disease they brought! And I said one of the reason, not the only reason.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

And here is a link! And sorry I should of said the theory behind the exstinction of the ice age mammoth!
Clovis People - Crystalinks


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

Again, the mammoth was in several locations, so no one drove them extinct, it was just natural selection. Also ... hell ... I may as well post this instead to explain it:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Many of the facts they point out to state it better than I can, even though the main topic does not fit in perfectly with my thread here, the stats do say what I am trying to.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> Again, the mammoth was in several locations, so no one drove them extinct, it was just natural selection. Also ... hell ... I may as well post this instead to explain it:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Many of the facts they point out to state it better than I can, even though the main topic does not fit in perfectly with my thread here, the stats do say what I am trying to.


I said on North America! I know all about natural selection! And I don't think they are the only cause for them being exstinct! I should have worded my first reply differently.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> And here is a link! And sorry I should of said the theory behind the exstinction of the ice age mammoth!
> Clovis People - Crystalinks



ty for sharing some intersting stuff


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ty for sharing some intersting stuff


Also one of the reason why the white men said they had no real position over America is because they believe these people came over on the land bridge from Asia therefore were not orignally from here. I guess it doesn't matter in theory they were the first ones here.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I said on North America! I know all about natural selection! And I don't think they are the only cause for them being exstinct! I should have worded my first reply differently.



KK, as long as you actually acknowledge the other theories for this continent as well. As someone pointed out that is only one of a few.

I like the Native Americans so I get a little defensive on their behalf sometimes and like to see more accuracy when people try to post information about them, even from them as well though.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Also one of the reason why the white men said they had no real position over America is because they believe these people came over on the land bridge from Asia therefore were not orignally from here. I guess it doesn't matter in theory they were the first ones here.



interesting----which white man theory was that ?


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> interesting----which white man theory was that ?



I think she misrepresented that theory, it is an actual theory though there isn't enough proof for it yet to make it fact, but it wasn't used to 'justify' the attacks on the Native Americans, it was just posed as a theory by an anthropologist who was actually trying to find the links for some common genetic traits.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> interesting----which white man theory was that ?


That they came over on the land bridge or other means, some think they might have been seafaring!


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> I think she misrepresented that theory, it is an actual theory though there isn't enough proof for it yet to make it fact, but it wasn't used to 'justify' the attacks on the Native Americans, it was just posed as a theory by an anthropologist who was actually trying to find the links for some common genetic traits.



That or some professor just enjoys spreading rumors like that.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> I think she misrepresented that theory, it is an actual theory though there isn't enough proof for it yet to make it fact, but it wasn't used to 'justify' the attacks on the Native Americans, it was just posed as a theory by an anthropologist who was actually trying to find the links for some common genetic traits.


I didnt misrepresent the theory! The Europeans believe if they migrated here they also had right to land here!I should of explained more!
Native American believe they orginated from here! And like KK said they can't prove either way! And either way they had no right to attack them and take over their land!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

As another theory, Mormons say they came over in boats that the christian god told them to build, and that they are Moses people. *smirk*


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> As another theory, Mormons say they came over in boats that the christian god told them to build, and that they are Moses people. *smirk*


Now I think that one has no base! They also think Jesus came to North America.
And I think as Native Americans are prove to the orignal inhabitants of North America they have the right to believe whatever reason they want as how they got here just like how Christians have the right to believe in how they were created.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Now I think that one has no base! They also think Jesus came to North America.
> And I think as Native Americans are prove to the orignal inhabitants of North America they have the right to believe whatever reason they want as how they got here just like how Christians have the right to believe in how they were created.



Well, if that Jesus actually existed I don't see how it couldn't have come to North America, but I don't believe in the bibull or any christian/xtian myth.

However, science has a funny way of being more accurate than all beliefs, so they are allowed to believe what they want but I will rely on science for facts. Science hasn't looked into it as much as many others, so there just isn't much scientific fact for it, it's just not that important at this time. It is more important to know how they lived after they got here.

Anyhow, back on topic, PETA sucks.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I didnt misrepresent the theory! The Europeans believe if they migrated here they also had right to land here!I should of explained more!
> Native American believe they orginated from here! And like KK said they can't prove either way! And either way they had no right to attack them and take over their land!



Well they did ---too bad so sad.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Well they did ---too bad so sad.


So so sad!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 26, 2008)

I still hate PETA.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 26, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> I still hate PETA.



Rumor has it that PETA was started by Cain after being given the mark (the letter "L") on his forehead and sent to wander the land as punishment for killing Abel.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> Rumor has it that PETA was started by Cain after being given the mark (the letter "L") on his forehead and sent to wander the land as punishment for killing Abel.


Funny link!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 26, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Native Americans hunted big game to the point of extinction ?



Yup.
Primitive horses in North America, and the demise of the mammoth are laid at their door.

Probably a few others.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yup.
> Primitive horses in North America, and the demise of the mammoth are laid at their door.
> 
> Probably a few others.


Don't let KK hear you say that! j/k


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 26, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> KK, as long as you actually acknowledge the other theories for this continent as well. As someone pointed out that is only one of a few.
> 
> I like the Native Americans so I get a little defensive on their behalf sometimes and like to see more accuracy when people try to post information about them, even from them as well though.



You "like the Native Americans"?
Lol.
What an elitist twit.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You "like the Native Americans"?
> Lol.
> What an elitist twit.


Okay!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 26, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Don't let KK hear you say that! j/k



KK's a moron who thinks she's better educated than she actually is.


----------



## notomccain (Sep 26, 2008)

its a good thing the  mammoths are gone. my  cat would be afraid  of them.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> KK's a moron who thinks she's better educated than she actually is.


Some people don't like to think the early native americans could have wiped out some animals in north america! 
it is all part of evolution though, the Euopeans helped with a few too!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 26, 2008)

notomccain said:


> its a good thing the  mammoths are gone. my  cat would be afraid  of them.



Good point, they would trample too many kitties.


----------



## jla1178 (Sep 26, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> Good point, they would trample too many kitties.



Kitty Fritters!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 26, 2008)

Eeep! *hides all the kitties from JLA*


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 26, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> Kitty Fritters!



Which issue are you?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

notomccain said:


> its a good thing the  mammoths are gone. my  cat would be afraid  of them.


but they were so nice in Ice Age!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 26, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> but they were so nice in Ice Age!



That was a funny movie.

......
....
PETA Still sucks!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2008)

KittenKoder said:


> That was a funny movie.
> 
> ......
> ....
> PETA Still sucks!


Got love Disney movies!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 26, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Got love Disney movies!



I only like their co-productions with Pixar.


----------



## Stoner (Sep 27, 2008)

I hate the PETA freaks.

Although I could probably tolerate these PETA girls.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I hate the PETA freaks.
> 
> Although I could probably tolerate these PETA girls.




Someone needs to get that red head some insta tan...can you say casper.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 27, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Someone needs to get that red head some insta tan...can you say casper.



Redheads do NOT tan, and fake tans look orange.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Redheads do NOT tan, and fake tans look orange.



I'm not so sure she is a real redhead,or really a woman for that matter.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I'm not so sure she is a real redhead,or really a woman for that matter.



I'm sure you're not.


----------

